# Kernel >=2.6 (gentoo) hardware detection problem??

## Helena

On one of my systems I experience the following behaviour. I have been compiling various 2.6.x kernels from gentoo-dev-sources. Whenever I use a kernel up to and including 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 everything is OK. For newer kernels my network interface fails to start, although of course the device is recognized and the driver is autoloaded (sis900). In what direction should I continue troubleshooting? I already copied the exact kernel configuration from 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.7-gentoo-r11. Earlier I also had USB keyboard detection problems but those have gone away now by using the above method.

----------

## radonsg

What do u mean by failed to start? Can u elaborate on it? U mean using dhcp to get ip add but failed or what?

----------

## Helena

 *radonsg wrote:*   

> What do u mean by failed to start? Can u elaborate on it? U mean using dhcp to get ip add but failed or what?

 OK I was a little brief. Obviously it is difficult to copy and paste the exact messages, but basically this is what happens.

I have configured a DHCP server on my network which is running perfectly. This particular client I have also configured for DHCP. Since it's an arch=~x86 implementaton I'm running the latest baselayout. This cannot be the problem since I have another almost identical machine where it does work.

When using a "good" kernel starting the ethernet interface with

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

simply returns with a "positive" statement containing my DHCP-assigned IP address. However with one of the "bad" kernels, the same operation times out after a minute or so, and no DHCP address is returned. Instead I get 2 exclamation marks at the end of a message line without any further info.

----------

## radonsg

wat does your /var/log/messages shows on the dhcp start up error? Come across ppl with similar prob as u, turns out to be NIC and USB controller were set to using the same IRQ.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=194020&highlight=dhcp+failed

----------

## Helena

OK I discovered NETDEV watchdog errors similar to the post you refer to. However, the weird thing is that it does work for 2.6.5, so something must've changed... I may have to report a bug if I don't find it soon.

Disabling USB as the post suggests is not an option for me, although indeed IRQ10 is a bit overloaded. It's funny but I do have an APIC and it doesn't show up in

```
cat /proc/interrupts
```

although the kernel has enabled the APIC (as dmesg proves). Still I suspect an APIC/ACPI issue, especially since ohci_hcd complains about an "Unlink after no-IRQ" issue...

I'll keep investigating.

----------

## Helena

Aha! With a good kernel interrupt settings are different from the bad kernel, and I now notice that IRQ9 is used by an acpi module (as it should!). Also, ohci_hcd moved to IRQ9 as well. I still suspect ACPI/APIC!

----------

## radonsg

well it seems to me that ACPI/APIC still not really that stable yet. There's lots of prob with them, hope it will sort of  be more mature soon.

----------

## Helena

Some more info, if only for the record. Output from a "good" kernel:

```
AmpersandGentoo root # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@AmpersandGentoo) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Tue Jul 20 22:37:52 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009cc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009cc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffc000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262140

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32764 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f5810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4S8X    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8 vga=795

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2400.361 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 1032736k/1048560k available (2982k kernel code, 14912k reserved, 1095k data, 196k init, 131056k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4734.97 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2399.0446 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.0302 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf11b0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

irda_init()

NET: Registered protocol family 23

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xf8809000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e4c0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 33073H4, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616Q, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PHILIPS CDD6911, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 60030432 sectors (30735 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=59554/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

sata_promise version 0.91

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF980E200 ctl 0xF980E238 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF980E280 ctl 0xF980E2B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors (lba48)

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:207f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors (lba48)

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y160M0    Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y160M0    Rev: 1.02

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0004 -> 0006)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 10, pci mem f9810000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 9, pci mem f9812000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 9, pci mem f9814000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 9, pci mem f9816000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.7 (0004 -> 0005)

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 2

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49322 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:2831: joystick(s) found

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 at 0xa400, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

irlan_init()

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 196k freed

Adding 658628k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:04.0 (0004 -> 0007)

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x9800, IRQ 11, 00:e0:18:9d:76:fd.

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 2, error -110

NTFS volume version 3.1.

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-2: control timeout on ep0out

usb 1-2: device not accepting address 3, error -110

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: ctrl urb status -2 received

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: timeout initializing reports

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Logitech Inc. iFeel MouseMan] on usb-0000:00:03.2-1

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1017

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

0: NVRM: AGPGART: unable to retrieve symbol table

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

AmpersandGentoo root # cat /proc/interrupts

           CPU0

  0:     803689          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        183          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:       2962          XT-PIC  acpi, ohci_hcd, ohci_hcd, ohci_hcd

 10:          0          XT-PIC  ehci_hcd, SiS SI7012

 11:      20936          XT-PIC  libata, eth0, nvidia

 12:         58          XT-PIC  i8042

 14:      87338          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         44          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0

LOC:     803445

ERR:          0

AmpersandGentoo root #
```

For a "bad" kernel, I recorded the following interrupt settings:

```
           CPU0       

  0:      81749          XT-PIC  timer

  1:        135          XT-PIC  i8042

  2:          0          XT-PIC  cascade

  8:          2          XT-PIC  rtc

  9:          0          XT-PIC  acpi

 10:          0          XT-PIC  ohci_hcd, ohci_hcd, SiS SI7012, eth0

 11:         14          XT-PIC  libata, ehci_hcd, ohci_hcd

 14:       2454          XT-PIC  ide0

 15:         44          XT-PIC  ide1

NMI:          0 

LOC:      81652 

ERR:          0

```

The nvidia module hadn't been loaded yet. The differences are in IRQ9 and IRQ10 (the extra usage of IRQ12 doesn't seem relevant to me).  Also, I had the following dmesg output:

```
Linux version 2.6.7 (root@AmpersandGentoo) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #2 Tue Jul 20 21:53:49 CEST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009cc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009cc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffc000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262140

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 32764 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                      ) @ 0x000f5810

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8X    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4S8X    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8 vga=795

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 2400.495 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 1034740k/1048560k available (2973k kernel code, 12908k reserved, 1132k data, 192k init, 131056k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4734.97 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2399.0442 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.0302 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf11b0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

irda_init()

NET: Registered protocol family 23

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xf8809000, size 10240k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e4c0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.14 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.5.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 33073H4, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: SAMSUNG DVD-ROM SD-616Q, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: PHILIPS CDD6911, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 60030432 sectors (30735 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=59554/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

sata_promise version 1.00

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF920E200 ctl 0xF920E238 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF920E280 ctl 0xF920E2B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7f09 84:4003 85:7c69 86:3e01 87:4003 88:207f

ata2: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 320173056 sectors: lba48

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y160M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y160M0    Rev: YAR5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sdb: 320173056 512-byte hdwr sectors (163929 MB)

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table

Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0004 -> 0006)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 11, pci mem f9210000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 10, pci mem f9212000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 11, pci mem f9214000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 10, pci mem f9216000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

md: raid1 personality registered as nr 3

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.7 (0004 -> 0005)

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49306 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 2

ALSA sound/pci/intel8x0.c:2822: joystick(s) found

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 at 0xa400, irq 10

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Adding 658628k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

usb 2-1: control timeout on ep0out

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Unlink after no-IRQ?  Different ACPI or APIC settings may help.

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:04.0 (0004 -> 0007)

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x9800, IRQ 10, 00:e0:18:9d:76:fd.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000240 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000240 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000240 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000240 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000240 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000004 00000249 

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 00000000 00000259 

```

----------

## uglyman

ahh. thanks guys! you have given me a new direction to try to solve my problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=288465&highlight=usb+unlink

I have been having some irq probs with my usb... when I get home tonight I will find out more.

----------

